

Focus is about saying no - melling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8eP99neOVs

======
melling
I know this is old aand well known among many on HN. However, I saw that
people are still debating the death of Google Reader so I thought I would
remind people that saying no, even to good ideas, is important in great
companies.

